
Prospecting for High Profile Consultants or Agencies - frankv
This question is to the leads or owners of high volume consulting or digital agencies. My consulting business is about 1 year and a half old and I still feel like we haven&#x27;t developed a working prospecting or sales generation method.<p>Considering the point of inflection for sales&#x2F;revenue in your businesses, did you find a silver-bullet? If it wasn&#x27;t just one thing, were there steps or progressions you took towards creating a successful sales pipeline?<p>If there was one thing you would have done differently or changed early on, what would that have been?<p>And, is there any other advice you might have for someone in my position?
======
LCDninja
What does your consulting business specialise in?

~~~
frankv
Custom software development. A lot of Web and Mobile applications, but we have
dabbled in business analysis tools, scripts for data collection/digestion, and
automated deployment pipelines.

